# My first Q-Pit meal (pics inside)



## CharFace (Jan 28, 2007)

As promised, here is my first Q-Pit meal:

Chuck Eye Steak
Pork Chops
Asparagus
Brussels Sprouts
Pasta Salad


Here is the prep work, I will probably post the finished pics tomorrow as it is already 8:20 PM here, and the charcoal has not hit the grill yet :roll: 

The Goods:



The Sprouts:



The Spear Grass:



My darn-near famous Greek pasta salad:



And a grip of meat, marinating as I post:


----------



## CharFace (Jan 28, 2007)

Bummer!!!  I always grill my sprouts in Parchment Paper (its a techniqu that has some fancy French name like En Papilaut, or something like that), but I only have about 2" of parchment left   [smilie=rlp_smilie_130.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_130.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]  [smilie=madflame.gif] 

So off to a saute pan they will go :roll: 

Oh, well, the meat and asparagus will still qualify me as on-topic


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

CF, looks like your off and running! Now how about coughing up the greek salad recipe!


----------



## CharFace (Jan 28, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> CF, looks like your off and running! Now how about coughing up the greek salad recipe!


10-4, but I need to log-off tonight and serve this meal!!!


----------



## CharFace (Jan 29, 2007)

Finished products, as promised:

The sauteed Brussels Sprouts turned out fantastic...  I may have to take they "off grill" much more often [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif] 





A few rogue chops, asparagus, and a few slices of a 'shroom cap I had:





The final meat products:



Steamy!!!



We drank some California Red Wine, and everyone had a good meal!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure looked GOOD!..... but why do you have your grill wrapped in newspaper?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks awesome! I loves me some chuck eyes.


----------



## CharFace (Jan 29, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Sure looked GOOD!..... but why do you have your grill wrapped in newspaper?



Ah yes, a valid question.

The wood shelving on the chargriller loves to soak up the greases from the grates, or my tongs, or whatever touches it.  Once the wood absorbs the grease, it is hard as heck to remove, except on clothing that touches the wood.  

So, if I don't cover the wood parts with newspaper,I end up with nast grease stains all over my clothes


----------



## CharFace (Jan 29, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome! I loves me some chuck eyes.


I see you are promoting a chili forum!!!

I will have to check it out.

I fell in love with Chuck Eyes during college while I worked at a butcher shop in Cincinnati, OH.  Occasionally we would get an upper rib primal, and the top portion that the owner didn't think we could get $10.00/lb for would become chuck eye steaks!!!  Yes, they mainly went home with me, never to even get their fair shot at the display case


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

CharFace said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chili forum?? Where?

Nice job CF! I've grilled them once and they were awesome!
(Puff walking out to garage to get chuck eyes out of freezer  )


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

Food look real good..


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Man that all looked good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2007)

Charface, please post thumbnail links to the real pics...I made the adjustments for you...thanks!!


----------



## CharFace (Jan 30, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Charface, please post thumbnail links to the real pics...I made the adjustments for you...thanks!!


 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr. Charface.  You have a total of 14 posts so far.  AND GOOD ONES TOO!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been doin my best to edjumacate these folks about the fine ol chuck eye.

Still have some stragglers, but some have opened their eyes.


----------

